# Shot over payment argument



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Yeah, might not be correct forum to post. But be careful out there.









Washington homeowner shoots contractor dead after arguing over payment, deputies say


A Washington state homeowner shot and killed a contractor after arguing about the price of a job on Saturday, authorities said.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I don’t understand why police were on the screen, this should have all been handled by social workers.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Weapon fired, nope has to be the gun toting crew.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

That's going to be tough to get a murder conviction. Contractor threatened to do harm to his "castle." Defending his home and property. This is exactly why you never argue with the homeowner at their residence. JMHO


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I think this indicates a much deeper problem in our society. 

1) There are so many completely idiotic laws on the books today it's no wonder no one has any respect for it anymore.

2) Police are pretty much worthless when it comes to actual crime. They excel at writhing speeding tickets and other fundraisers but they don't seem to do much about actual crime. 

The only possible outcome from this is for people to take the law into their own hands.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

The question I have is what went wrong in our culture that a person thought a bit of tile was worth killing a person over. Now maybe there was hammers flying and it turned into a semi legit self defense situation? Or have we really sunk so far into the entitled, materialistic, consumerist black hole that a man's life has the same value as a shower surround? 

Same concept applies to things like school shootings. What is so corroded in our culture that a kid legitimately wants to kill other kids? For some reason this doesn't ever seem to be the question, instead all you hear is a bunch of political buzzwords and discussions of what to outlaw.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

J F Go said:


> That's going to be tough to get a murder conviction. Contractor threatened to do harm to his "castle." Defending his home and property. This is exactly why you never argue with the homeowner at their residence. JMHO


So did the HO have the gun with him when he had the argument or did he go to the gun cabinet, unlock it, grab the gun and go back and shoot the guy?

All I know is my Estwing ain’t no match against a gun.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

99cents said:


> So did the HO have the gun with him when he had the argument or did he go to the gun cabinet, unlock it, grab the gun and go back and shoot the guy?
> 
> All I know is my Estwing ain’t no match against a gun.


Depending on the jurisdiction, there may be no requirement to have a gun locked in a cabinet.

I agree with mburtis. Sad to have a death over some tile.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

mburtis said:


> The question I have is what went wrong in our culture that a person thought a bit of tile was worth killing a person over. Now maybe there was hammers flying and it turned into a semi legit self defense situation? Or have we really sunk so far into the entitled, materialistic, consumerist black hole that a man's life has the same value as a shower surround?
> 
> Same concept applies to things like school shootings. What is so corroded in our culture that a kid legitimately wants to kill other kids? For some reason this doesn't ever seem to be the question, instead all you hear is a bunch of political buzzwords and discussions of what to outlaw.


My wife and I discuss this type of thing, and my question is always is it worse or are we just inundated with news coverage of the crazy things people do. I think this is not new crap, it's just reported more.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

joe-nwt said:


> Depending on the jurisdiction, there may be no requirement to have a gun locked in a cabinet.
> 
> I agree with mburtis. Sad to have a death over some tile.


I could maybe see it if he had the gun with him and was attacked with a trowel but, if he had to go get the gun, he should have had time to think that murder was a really stupid idea.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

99cents said:


> I could maybe see it if he had the gun with him and was attacked with a trowel but, if he had to go get the gun, he should have had time to think that murder was a really stupid idea.


I agree 100%.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

There are people who feel they do not have to pay for stuff or they have a need to pull a fast one on others. We see it when someone buys stuff at Home Depot, take it home and install it, then they put the old stuff back in the box and professionally reseal it. Now they go back to Home Depot to return it. Quite a few times I have bought stuff at HD and when I get to the jobsite to install it there is an old light or exhaust fan in the box. It is a sickness with some people. Now they are getting more brazen and using the same tactics with contractors. I am on a job right now where I am fighting over the undercabinet lights. I showed the people what I was using and left the lights on the counter un-installed for two weeks so they could see them. When the time was right I installed them with out any comments. The HO had her friends come in and they started to say things about tape lights. I used the 120 volt RAB Knook lights. Now they want me to change the lighting to tape lights. There is no place to install a driver or power supply. Now it is a stand off.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

joe-nwt said:


> I agree with mburtis. Sad to have a death over some tile.


I probably agree but I'd have to see the tile.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> So did the HO have the gun with him when he had the argument or did he go to the gun cabinet, unlock it, grab the gun and go back and shoot the guy?
> 
> All I know is my Estwing ain’t no match against a gun.


You need to learn how to throw that Estwing....accurately!!


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)




----------

